# First event- spectator or participant?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just discovered that there is an agility trial in Indianapolis in February. Question is- do you guys recommend going to a competition as a spectator first to get a feel for things, or do you see a problem with jumping right in as a participant? I really don't know much at all (admittedly- nothing) about the sport of agility.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Where/when is the trial?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> Where/when is the trial?


Indianapolis- on the SW side. Feb 19 & 20:
Agility Club of Indianapolis - Events


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> thanks!


No problem. Have an opinion on my question?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Agility is a lot more complicated than it looks. It takes awhile (think one year) to be able to do this even at the novice level so I don't think you have a choice. Go, watch, talk to the folks, maybe ask where they train, and have fun would be my advice.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Humph. I guess I will go dog-less and check it out. I figured it must be similar to autocross events where you just show up and drive your car around the cones. Sure- you suck at first, but you get better as you do it. Not too many rules to be concerned about.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> No problem. Have an opinion on my question?


Oh no, sorry, I haven't done agility yet, but am hoping to get into it with Dante so we would like to go to a few shows (to just observe).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jason L said:


> Agility is a lot more complicated than it looks. It takes awhile (think one year) to be able to do this even at the novice level so I don't think you have a choice. Go, watch, talk to the folks, maybe ask where they train, and have fun would be my advice.


I agree. Find a good trainer/classes so you start off right and don't have to retrain anything. And your instructor will show you the ropes and know when you are ready to trial. 

Go and have fun watching!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you trained your dog for agility? It definitely takes a lot of practice before you are ready to trial. Attending it to watch will probably b very enjoyable though!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, my first question is have you taken an agility class before? If so, and you've passed, entering the trial would be no problem.

If you haven't, you shouldn't enter. You'll look like a fool and likely discourage your dog from trying again or teach him things the wrong way. 

It's a fun sport. I volunteer working at local agility trials often and it's not too hard once you go a few times and understand what's going on. The training for it is a lot harder though.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

wildo said:


> Humph. I guess I will go dog-less and check it out. I figured it must be similar to autocross events where you just show up and drive your car around the cones. Sure- you suck at first, but you get better as you do it. Not too many rules to be concerned about.


LOL, my husband did autocross years ago...trust me...it's not the same.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, my husband did autocross years ago...trust me...it's not the same.


I was hoping _someone_ would find that analogy funny. 

Yeah, Pimg is in an agility class right now, but we are only two sessions in. Not much to speak of. Sounds like I would definitely be pretty foolish to enter her so early. I'll hold out and just go as a spectator.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Yeah, Pimg is in an agility class right now, but we are only two sessions in. Not much to speak of. Sounds like I would definitely be pretty foolish to enter her so early. I'll hold out and just go as a spectator.


If you know anyone entered (your instructor? classmates with another dog?) be good to find them at the trial so they can explain things. Or contacting the volunteer coordinator and volunteering is even better!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I entered my first (CPE) show, we had been training for about a year. But even then, I still had a lot of questions to ask people. Luckily, CPE trials are very friendly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Volunteering there is great. I have volunteered at a few trials and it helps to understand SO much stuff. If I had the skills I could nervous-less go into a trial right now with enough confidence that I understand the rules, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why go dogless? It's actually a good time to expose your dog to events. People are nervous, dogs are nervous. I take my dog to shows/events when she isn't entered for that reason.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Do agility shows normally allow non entered dogs to come, or should one call and ask first?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Why go dogless? It's actually a good time to expose your dog to events. People are nervous, dogs are nervous. I take my dog to shows/events when she isn't entered for that reason.


If spectator dogs are allowed, then I would absolutely bring her. I take her everywhere I can get away with it. Recently, that's been Lowes, Walmart, Target, and Meijer. But that's a whole other topic in itself... 

Yeah- I'll be taking her if it's allowed. No question there.


----------

